

Average business has 7 social media campaigns, no way to measure its success - PatrickMorrell
http://www.threeshipsmedia.com/page/few-businesses-have-a-clue-when-it-comes-to-social-media

======
jamesbressi
This is why the company (or individual) who figures out how to properly
measure social media and provide metrics will be an agency conglomerate or be
purchased for ridiculous amount of money.

I know there are a few out there trying to figure this out, and it is a behind
the scenes rat race that isn't publicly discussed because each firm fears the
other will get there first.

Exciting times.

